# Telekom 16000 Leitung ist so gut ?



## Choise_a_Nick (6. November 2013)

Moin,
ich hab eine Telekom 16000 Leitung bei mir und ich downloade mit 1.4mb/s und uploade mit 60kb/s.
Speedtest.net



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich am Anfang Telekom hatte hab ich mit 2.2mb/s-2.5mb/s gedownloaded und 0.9mb/s-1.3mb/s geuploaded...
also ist es so richtig ? O.o also ich fühle mich abgezogen von Telekom...

Grüße.


----------



## MyArt (6. November 2013)

Mach den Test mal um 6 Uhr morgens


----------



## mds51 (6. November 2013)

Telekom-Leitungen  sind eigentlich recht stabil.
2-2,2 mb sind aber auch eher Seltenheit. 
Der Test von Speedtest ist aber für die Leitung doch ein bissl gering, das stimmt.


----------



## Jeanboy (7. November 2013)

bei mir steht 10,6 UP und 0,6 Down?


----------



## benTi1985 (7. November 2013)

Auf dem Bild ist keine 16000er Leitung abgebildet... Definitiv nicht.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. November 2013)

der test spinnt , hatte bei dem test gestern mit einer 18M leitung aufeinmal 33M im down


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. November 2013)

Es heißt auch nur bis zu 16k... Weder ich noch Bekannte oder Freunde bekommen tatsächlich die vollen 16k. Hab meistens zwischen 11k und 13k. Bei den meisten Anbietern bekommst du aber einen Rabatt, wenn weniger als 50% (oder waren es 60%?) der eigentlichen Leitung bei dir ankommen.


----------



## freak1234 (7. November 2013)

habe auch ne 16k leitung von 1un1 gehört ja zu telekom 
hier mal mein ergebnis http://www.speedtest.net/result/3084414451.png
variert aber auch öfters mal da ich im dorf lebe


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. November 2013)

Das 14mb/s ankommen stimmt nicht , sind 14000 mbit , wenn ihr die durch 8000 Teilt dann kommt eure summe in Mb/s heraus. Bei mir kommen von den 100K peer Wlan nur 9-10mb an also 80K


----------



## meik19081999 (7. November 2013)

Ich habe auch eine 16k leitung von der telekom und bei mir kommen meistens nur 11k an. Maximal 14k.
Ping ist meistens bei mir ein 20er, aber manchmal springt er einfach hoch
Gruß


----------



## Cinnayum (7. November 2013)

Die Telekom kennt nur die Geschwindigkeiten DSL 6000 und 16000. Dazwischen gibt es nix.

Und mit 16000 schalten sie dir zwar soviel Übertragungsrate im Netzknoten frei, aber ob die Leitungsgüte (Modem) dafür ausreicht oder zu jedem Zeitpunkt soviel über den Knoten gehen kann, ist nicht gesagt.

Versuch den Test mal nachts um 4, dann siehst du zumindest, ob die Leitung 16.000 hergibt.
Eine Fritz!box kann übrigens die Leitung direkt durchmessen und dir die Dämpfungswerte ausgeben.


----------



## FSPower (7. November 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer 16K Leitung bei der Telekom. Bei mir hat ein Firmware Update des Routers geholfen. Aus etwa 9K sind dann stabil 15K geworden. Kannst du ja auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2013)

1. bitte keine Tests über solche Testseiten
2. das sind "bis zu" Angaben
3. das sind brutto Angaben, Netto kommt immer weniger raus.
4. es gibt Leitungen zwischen 6k und 16k (MSAN splitterlos machts möglich)
5. 1&1 gehört nicht zur Telekom. Die mieten Ports bei Telekom, Vodafone und Telefonica
6. es gibt ne Unterscheidung zwischen 16k und 16k+


----------



## The_Trasher (7. November 2013)

freak1234 schrieb:


> variert aber auch öfters mal da ich im dorf lebe


 
Das hat definitiv nichts damit zu tun das du im Dorf lebst 
Sondern schon eher damit wie stark die Netzknoten gerade beansprucht werden..


----------



## PC GAMER (7. November 2013)

Also ich teste meine WLAN Verbindung auch immer über speedtest.net und komme immer auf meine 159 mbit bei einer 150 mbit Leitung.
Unitymedia.


----------



## freak1234 (7. November 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Das hat definitiv nichts damit zu tun das du im Dorf lebst
> Sondern schon eher damit wie stark die Netzknoten gerade beansprucht werden..



Naja die Leitungen hier sind Asbach Uralt ^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. November 2013)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Also ich teste meine WLAN Verbindung auch immer über speedtest.net und komme immer auf meine 159 mbit bei einer 150 mbit Leitung. Unitymedia.


Was für ein Stick hast du oO?


----------



## PC GAMER (7. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Was für ein Stick hast du oO?



TRENDnet TEW-684UB sollte es sein mit einem Asus RT-N66U


----------



## marvelmaster (8. November 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 1. bitte keine Tests über solche Testseiten
> 2. das sind "bis zu" Angaben
> 3. das sind brutto Angaben, Netto kommt immer weniger raus.
> 4. es gibt Leitungen zwischen 6k und 16k (MSAN splitterlos machts möglich)
> ...


 
Nadoch Speedtest.net hat mich bis jez nicht enttäuscht^^, man muss es nur richtig zu deuten wissen^^
http://www.speedtest.net/result/3087964752.png

Nur aufpassen das browser und PC nicht das bremsen^^
Ansonsten QSC Speedtest bei google eingeben und ne Testdatei downloaden... bei mir sinds knapp 1,8Mb/sek bei ne Telekom Entertain 16 Splitterlos und WLAN


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. November 2013)

also Marco, gerade du solltest es besser wissen! Was machst du denn wenn der Kunde ne Störung wegen zu geringem Speed meldet?


----------



## marvelmaster (8. November 2013)

speedtest am Kd. pc und dann an meinem pc und wenn schlecht dann messgerät^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. November 2013)

du solltest dir echt mal überlegen wie du arbeitest....


----------

